# Automator



## l.oaristus (17 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour, j'ai un problème avec Automator et ses fonctions de modification d'image:

en effet, lorsque je tente de changer la taille d'image via les commandes de base d'automator il m'indique ce message: 

Impossible dobtenir file type of alias "Loaesktop:essence of nature1280.jpg". (-1728)

Quelqu'un a-t-il une réponse à mon problème.?


----------

